# Alternatives to snap weights?



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

I really like Offshore tackle's products, but those snaps are very expensive if you figure $8.00 ea. with shipping. (I don't need the weights.) Anybody found an alternative that works well?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Rubber bands work. 

http://www.walleyecentral.com/dc/dc...&forum=14&topic_id=61921&mesg_id=61921&page=2


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> Rubber bands work.
> 
> http://www.walleyecentral.com/dc/dc...&forum=14&topic_id=61921&mesg_id=61921&page=2


Man I love it when the back-yard-hacks come up with their ideas! Good one Kevin.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

LOL, not sure if am inclined to to use rubber bands. I have seen some other clip-type releases for planer boards etc. - just curious if anyone has tried them.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If my interpretation of this thread is correct, I have some but don't know who makes them off hand. They're somewhere, stored for the Winter. They use clothes pin type clips with rubber pads on both sides that hold the line. They attach to the weights with split rings and do look a lot like the planer board or downrigger clamps.. only require a second to remove them. Came as a kit with the clamps/weights. They work great-no lost lead! Quick check showed these which are similar to mine:
http://www.churchtackle.com/superclip.html#Flex_Clip_Trolling_Weight_Kit_Unpainted


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Im with K gone on this one,,,,,,ive used the small red rubber bands for years and they work great.As a matterof fact ive never remembered the rubberband breaking off and looseing the weigh when fishing.Ive pulled as much as 3 oz with the RB's and it works great.
Kdog


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have not tried this yet but the pro walleye fisherman that spoke at Norton Marine's show last winter had this idea: Use a barrell swivel between your main line and your leader. Using a split ring, attach a snap swivel to the leader end of your barrel swivel. Then you can add weights (with eyes) to the snap swivel. This makes it easy to change, or add, weight without retying anything.
Sounds like a good idea, but I didn't do enough open-water trolling last year to try it out.
Brian


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I saw the kit I mentioned previously today in the new Cabala Hard Cover Spring book. The manuf. is Off Shore Tackle and they're on the page 171 with the planer boards. Around $34 for a kit but it will last you a LONG time.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Fishing the up ground reservoirs in NW Ohio I have a bit of a problem getting small crank baits and some live bait rigs down into 20 ft of water.

I&#8217;m going to giver the rubber band thing a try, this should work for me.

Triton&#8217;s idea about the barrel swivel will also be used. But I think the Water Gremlin Snap lock sinker will be my choice for a weight. If I use a large enough barrel swivel I do not need the split ring.

http://www.watergremlin.com/snap1.htm

Some great ideas and info. Thanks


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

> I have seen some other clip-type releases for planer boards etc. - just curious if anyone has tried them.


I use the clips I took off my boards when I changed them to tattle flags. The trick seems to be how you attach them to the line. If you just clip them onto the line, they'll come off if you get a good sized fish on. How I attach them is to clip them onto the line then wrap the line in a loop around each side and back through the clip. Essentially you'd have the line going through the clip three times. Once I started doing that, I haven't had another clip fall off. Downside is they can sometimes be a little difficult to get off if the line slips behind the little pegs on the spring end of the clip. I'm cheap like that 

Barry


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> I saw the kit I mentioned previously today in the new Cabala Hard Cover Spring book. The manuf. is Off Shore Tackle and they're on the page 171 with the planer boards. Around $34 for a kit but it will last you a LONG time.


I believe the intention of the OP was to find a way to accomplish the same thing without spending the money on the kit.


----------

